# For Chocolate Junkies on a Budget



## ZackF (Apr 7, 2009)

Has anyone tried those huge $1 chocolate bars you can buy at Dollar General? Excellent. Two squares with a cup of coffee are delicious!


----------



## PresbyDane (Apr 8, 2009)

uuhhmmm CHOCOLAT


----------



## OPC'n (Apr 8, 2009)

I LOVE chocolate!


----------



## Berean (Apr 8, 2009)

What they said!


----------

